# is this a gs ?



## armin (Aug 13, 2013)

hi guys i buy a 20 days old gs (i know he must be 8 weeks but it was my only choice)realy

the seller told me her mother was a wolf and his father was a gs
i ask in persian forums and they said its not a gs
i want to you take a look
http://up.ashiyane.org/images/rk5bi53hu9bx5f1n3ky.jpg
http://up.ashiyane.org/images/p642xi0hsy65nmg7tl.jpg
http://up.ashiyane.org/images/e7ow74h4c12g8hi9yxnz.jpg
http://up.ashiyane.org/images/x241mfsys0gpg5cjta.jpg
http://up.ashiyane.org/images/0rvh01nzappkfndhkjw6.jpg

know she is 1 m and few days

sory for bad english


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi

It's really hard to tell, this is a young pup.

I'm confused...are you asking if we see any German Shepherd in this pup? If that's the case...I have no idea. Based on other GSD pups I have seen at this young age, no but hard to tell.

If the mom is wolf, this in fact is not a German Shepherd.


----------



## armin (Aug 13, 2013)

Courtney said:


> Hi
> 
> It's really hard to tell, this is a young pup.
> 
> ...


yes i know 
her up colour is like a wolf (body)
and her legs and ears are like a gs 
in persian forums the said is not a wolfe dog because of her ears they said her ears must be up not down if her mother is a wolf


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

the pup Is only a month old so ears wont be up yet...Something about your pup makes me think gsd mix probably..and no wolf..highly doubtful...Pattern sable gsd mix perhaps..post pics when pup is a bit older.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

You may want to send a message to Magwart on the board. They could give an opinion on the wolf side of your question.

Sorry, I understand your question now.


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/62968-magwart.html


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi welcome to the forum. I'm not an expert but it looks like a tiny gds puppy to me. I'm glad you've come to this forum because their are a lot of experienced people here who can help advise you on the special care required for a puppy this young.


----------



## armin (Aug 13, 2013)

i glad to my friends i hope i can here find whats my puppy realy is
oh i start to tech her tonight i hope she learns fast


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

What she is is a baby. What are you going to try to teach her at 4 weeks? Play with her. Really, she needs to be with her mother and litter at this point. But, if a mother died and she was the only one left, then you do what you have to do. 

Play with her. Do not try to teach her stuff. Not for another month. It will only set you up to be frustrated with her and make the whole works take a whole lot longer. 

I don't see wolf, but I cannot guaranty there is none in her. I can see GSD, but I cannot guaranty that she is not a mixture. She is very young, and all dogs start off as blobs that look like hamsters. As they grow into their paws and ears, they begin to take on the more distinctive characteristics of the breed. 

Good luck with your puppy.


----------



## armin (Aug 13, 2013)

yes but this puppy dont like playing or Caress i dont know why realy but she is Strange to much she eats meat and....
but she plays with other dog but not with me 

and she sleep to much

tonight i was teching her sitdown and she works fine for her first time
still some problems but she was good


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

She's growing at a extremely fast rate at this point, her body is using most of her energy to grow so I'm not surprised she needs to sleep often. If you want to train her that's fine but don't get frustrated if she doesn't pay much attention or doesn't pick up things quickly. You'll see a huge difference in a few weeks when you can really work with her and see progress

Make sure she goes to a vet and gets dewormed and checked over


----------



## armin (Aug 13, 2013)

tnx bro but what about careless problem???
and eating problem
she just thinking about eating food


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

If by careless problem you mean that she is having potty accidents inside - she is too young to be house trained yet. Set up an area where you can clean up easily after her, and take her out outside many times a day. 

Normal for her to want to eat a lot. She is growing, growing, growing. What are you feeding her? She may be eating a lot because in spite of getting a lot of food, she may not be getting the right nutrition for her to grow. Also, as mentioned, take her to the vet and have her checked for worms. Having worms will also make her very hungry even though she is eating. 

The sleeping a lot for her age is normal too. Normally, a four week old puppy would still be with the mom and littermates. Puppies that age would be eating and sleeping, and not doing much else.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

armin said:


> tnx bro but what about careless problem???
> and eating problem
> she just thinking about eating food


Careless problem? Do you mean potty training? Or are you saying she's biting?

Eating problem? She needs calories to grow, use her hunger to your advantage and hand feed her a little of her food to build your bond with her. She'll need several little meals a day to keep her hunger at bay

Babies are focused on eat/sleep/poop regardless of what species they are


----------



## armin (Aug 13, 2013)

i cant find the right word for carless 
look this picture
*** Removed by ADMIN *** 

i mean she dont like this she dont Attention on it

i give her meat and rice and milk and rice and dog food


----------



## armin (Aug 13, 2013)

i think i find the word is
Fondling or peting


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I think he means "petting" as in caress

She may be bonding with your other dog vs you, if she is that young, 4 weeks old, she's probably viewing the other dog as her mother maybe???


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Ah, you meant caress - she doesn't like to be caressed. The correct word to use in this case would be petting. She doesn't like to be handled and petted. 

Some dogs don't like handling and petting, some do. If she was not handled much from the time she was born, it might take a while for her to get used to it. 

If you just got her, give her some time to adjust to her new home. She is still extremely young for a lot of interaction. 

As for feeding, goat's milk is okay, but pups can't digest cow's milk. Rice won't give her the nutrition she needs. Meat is good, increase the meat, decrease the rice - you can completely get rid of the rice. The dog food is commercially prepared dog food from the market? What brand is it. Better to feed that than plain rice. If it is kibble (dry pellets), wet it down a bit before feeding to make it easier for her to eat it. 

And don't forget to take her to the vet and have her checked for worms.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Also you mention that you are on Persian forums? Where do you live?


----------



## armin (Aug 13, 2013)

yes i mean that
no i dont think so because they even fight with each other
but she dont need mother she is very Brave and has no fear of anything


----------



## armin (Aug 13, 2013)

i got her when she was 20 days old
i live in iran in south of iran its very hot here 
versele-laga is the mark of dog food
i cheak her they just give her a pill


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Please do not allow an adult dog, even a little one, or an older puppy bully this 4 week old baby dog. It is like putting a six year old child with a six week old infant -- someone is going to get hurt, and that damage can be fatal, and that damage can take a emotional toll on your puppy who is going to grow up bigger than that little dog, and many other little dogs, given the opportunity. 

A four week old puppy should not have to be brave. It's dam would give the puppy all the safety it needs. Yes, other puppies of the same EXACT age will discover eachother and start playing together at this stage. That is not what you have. 

Because this pup has been removed from the litter way too young, it is very likely to have serious issues with those things it should learn within the litter, such as doggy body language, and bite-inhibition. It will not learn either from being bullied at this age by an larger or an older dog, even if it is the same size. It is not the same. I would separate your older dog completely from this puppy for the next 4 weeks. It needs a momma, not a dog that is bullying it. If it cannot have it's momma than it needs to have YOU, not your other dog.


----------



## armin (Aug 13, 2013)

tnx but what can i do for last part of your word??


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

armin said:


> tnx but what can i do for last part of your word??


There is a search function on the board. Type in "bite inhibition" and it will lead you to some threads about teaching dogs that left the litter too soon. 

I usually keep mine in the litter too long, rather than too short, so I really do not have any experience with dealing with what you are up against. But others on the site have dealt with puppies that are outted too young from the litter, and can give you a lot of pointers.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm not a wolf expert, just an amateur who enjoys going to Yellowstone National Park in the winter and watching the wolf packs with a field scope in the snow, with the guidance of the very friendly park field biologists. 

The wolves I've observed are all North American Gray Wolves. To me, the head shape and ear position on wolves is a little different than I see on your pup -- Gray Wolf pups are also BIG. The Eurasian wolves in Iran are different though -- so none of this may be relevant to your pup at all. 

From Wikipedia, here's what I found out about your region's Eurasian wolves:
"Compared to their North American cousins, Eurasian wolves tend to have longer, more highly placed ears, narrower heads, more slender loins and coarser, tawnier coloured fur."

Try doing a Google.com search with the following words: "eurasian wolf pup." It will turn up some images that you can compare. The fact that yours doesn't look at all like the wolves Americans and Canadians are used to seeing may not mean anything. I think you need someone who has more familiarity with Eurasian wolves--I've never seen one, so I just don't know. 

I honestly hope the person who sold her to you was incorrect about her being part wolf. She'll be easier to raise and train -- and more trustworthy -- if she's "just" a dog. I am fascinated and love watching wolves in the wild, but I respect them enough to not want to ever own one. They are enormous and powerful, and there is no room for errors working with wolves. If she turns out to be part wolf, look for a wolf biologist to mentor you on understanding that part of her, and ideally a trainer who knows wolves. The wolf part of hybrids is not just a "really big dog"--it's special, and very difficult to manage in pet homes. 

Good luck!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I looked up your brand of dog food on the internet. (this brand is not available in North America, I think).

Versele-Laga Premium Petfood

It looks like a good quality food. I'd continue with the meat and this dog food.

Do you feed the meat raw?


----------



## armin (Aug 13, 2013)

tnx all
no i give the meat of our own food (i read its bad for them i dont know its possiple?)

but if my dog dont like peeting so i cant tech her because i cant give her food all the time for doing a sitdown


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Armin, there are alot of great links and info for puppies here.

Have you read thru ---> 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...wner/188549-puppy-biting-hints-tips-help.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...191183-top-training-expectations-puppies.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-time-owner/165774-gsd-puppy-primer-tips.html


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

armin said:


> tnx all
> no i give the meat of our own food (i read its bad for them i dont know its possiple?)
> 
> but if my dog dont like peeting so i cant tech her because i cant give her food all the time for doing a sitdown


Adding raw or cooked meat to your pup's diet is fine. 

At this age, you can only expect very short sessions of training, maybe only one or two minutes at a time because a pup's attention span is so short. They can only pay attention to you for a minute, then their brain is gone. 

Use her regular dog food as reward treats when you are working with her. You said she is always hungry? Great, use that to help you train. Have a few bits of kibble (pieces of dry dog food) in your pockets, and she gets a piece of kibble for a sit. 

But just let her be a pup, don't expect too much too soon.


----------



## armin (Aug 13, 2013)

tnx bro nice


----------



## armin (Aug 13, 2013)

no i only get few minutes of her time 

today she ate 4 severluck dish
i dont know you undestand my word or not


----------

